
Show HN: ExhibitDay - ExhibitDayAdmin
https://www.ExhibitDay.com
======
lexap
I see a lot of design and features here cribbed directly from my company,
EventGeek.com. Why don’t you identify yourself online?

~~~
tastroder
> Why don’t you identify yourself online?

This got me googling a bit since I hate giving people my information that are
not upfront with me about who they are.

Their trademark registration at
[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4808:wpr...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4808:wprmpa.2.1)
lists "(APPLICANT) ExhibitDay, Inc. CORPORATION DELAWARE 6701 Democracy Blvd.,
Suite 300 Bethesda MARYLAND 20852" as the address. I also found that address
at several of these weird online company listing sites:

[https://www.manta.com/c/mkxv6hz/exhibitday-
inc](https://www.manta.com/c/mkxv6hz/exhibitday-inc)
[http://ebusinesspages.com/ExhibitDay,-Inc._dziuo.co](http://ebusinesspages.com/ExhibitDay,-Inc._dziuo.co)
[https://chevy-chase-md.opendi.us/E/93.html](https://chevy-chase-
md.opendi.us/E/93.html)

That address seems to be a "virtual office" (aka paid fake address?)
[https://www.regus.ru/en-ru/virtual-office/united-
states/mary...](https://www.regus.ru/en-ru/virtual-office/united-
states/maryland/bethesda/maryland-bethesda-democracy-plaza) \- definitely not
signing up for that one.

~~~
ReverseCold
> That address seems to be a "virtual office" (aka paid fake address?)

A virtual office is basically coworking, except you have your own assigned
space (you still share everything else like printers, meeting rooms, etc).
They can accept mail at that address and probably go to work there, so it's
not "fake" perse.

~~~
tastroder
Ah okay, thanks. In that case I just haven't heard of that provider before,
finding only that result didn't really inspire confidence.

~~~
jarnix
From Wikipedia :

Regus CEO: Mark Dixon (Jun 1, 2010–) Revenue: 2.535 billion GBP (2018)

------
thunderbong
I'm in no way affiliated to either site but this surely looks like an
identical copy of EventGeek.com, showing similar text and images.

------
demircancelebi
This looks like a problem that can be solved using Notion/Coda, I'm wondering
if it really makes sense to build specialized software for such collaboration
problems anymore.

~~~
codingdave
If it was just tasking and collaboration, no. But event management does have
its own needs, in particular because the event happens in real life, so while
anyone can write a registration system for an event, having the data from it
tied into a printing solution so people get their badges and lanyards is a
specific need of that industry, as well as capacity management for each
session. Likewise, making the vendors have a positive experience, so they keep
coming back and buying booths at your event. Then there is planning a speaker
schedule, coordinating where and when each speaker, breakout session and
vendor will have their space, coordinating with caterers, hotels, marketing
departments, and all the other people that go into putting on a conference.

In short, a complete package is welcomed in that industry. And some already
exist, so if these guys want to throw their hat into the ring, it is a proven
market.

------
karmakaze
Amazingly great content design. Clean, meaningful layouts.

I'm wondering how good the free plan would be for misuse to plan a vacation or
attending a conference.

~~~
EDay
Thank you! The Lite/Free tier can be used not just for planning trade shows
but any similar events that follow the trade show workflow.

~~~
nixgeek
So you’re posting from “EDay” and “ExhibitDayAdmin”? Is it the same person?

------
telecuda
We're a small business of <50 employees that does 60+ trade shows per year. I
feel the pain and am happy to see that you're tackling this.

We currently use Trello for task assignment, GCal for scheduling, Certify for
T&E and Salesforce for lead tracking -- without a great way to measure ROI.
I'd pay $100/mo for your enterprise plan if it integrated existing CRM and T&E
systems.

~~~
lexap
Check out EventGeek.com, this company is basically a copycat

------
breck
Nice looking site! I am not in the space but forwarded along to a friend who
is.

~~~
EDay
Thank you

------
lettergram
Probably don’t need the trademark in the logo

------
samstave
Please update your contact info in your profile.

I’d like to talk to you about this.

